# Dietitian from Malaysia looking for a job in Singapore



## Mesra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi All. 

I am a new graduated dietitian (mature student) from Australia. I would like to relocate to Singapore in July. I would like to know the best way of getting a job as a dietitian. Should I use a healthcare recruitment agent? If yes, do you have any recommendation? Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Stratum (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi for healthcare, it's pretty straightforward 
Just visit the hr dept in the hospitals and ask for relevant details
There arent too many hospitals here anyway
No point going thru a recruiting agent unless u can't make ur way can u?
Feel free to Email me at [email protected] if u need any assistance


----------



## Mesra (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi. 

Thanks for the information. 

I am not familiar with the working culture or style, include job application, how long period of time to get a job offer and others in Singapore. I tried to apply a few dietitian jobs in Singapore for past three months. I either did not get any respond from them or received a message "we will get back to you in a few weeks time" without further contact.

One of the interview I went through included a face to face interview and a phone interview. The interviewers not only requested me to fill in an application form with cover letter, resume and personal picture. At the same time, they also requested a copy of my secondary, tertiary and professional certificates, tertiary course outlines and even my previous salary summary. The whole process already took more than a month. They still unable to let me know either I get the offer or not. The person-in-charge continues to request me to wait for her director board to make final decision (extent from last week of May to early June and then early July). I am getting frustrate with their styles.

I am getting a bit confuse. Any recommendation and advice beside continue apply for more jobs. 

Thank you!


----------

